# scented bubbles



## cjhays (Aug 5, 2010)

Could scented bubbles hurt childrens eyes?  Also if you add color to them?  Thinking about making.  Anyone done that before?


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

Seriously?  I've never known of any bubbles, even "no more tears" that didn't sting your eyes.


----------

